# Baby Angora Goats: Born April 28, 2010



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Here are our two newest arrivals! We got their mom from a older neighbor who was getting out of most of her wool sheep and fiber goats. So, we ended up with Ruby :lol: We knew that she was pregnant when we got her. I am going to show the babies at the local fair in August. There are not too many fiber goats in these parts, so it should be fun to educate the public on them. So, introducing Ruby, Oskar, and Ozzie. We are not sure which baby is which, but those are the names picked for them  Enjoy!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There is nothing cuter than a baby goat. 

Adorable pictures.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> There is nothing cuter than a baby goat.
> 
> Adorable pictures.


 
Thank you! Yeah, I would have to agree. We used to have dairy goats but we got out of them years ago. We also bred sheep but there IS nothing cuter than a baby goat.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, triplets?! That's a great kid-producing doe, will you breed her again? I love the babies, I myself have Boers .


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Wow, triplets?! That's a great kid-producing doe, will you breed her again? I love the babies, I myself have Boers .


The doe only had twins (the doe's name is Ruby :wink The twin's names are Oskar and Ozzie. Ruby has produced at least two other sets of twins; she is a great mother. Really understanding and not flightly. She let us handle the babies right off. 

Oh, Boers are cool, too! There are not many where I am. Mostly, there are Pygmys and some dairy breeds.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> The doe only had twins (the doe's name is Ruby :wink The twin's names are Oskar and Ozzie. Ruby has produced at least two other sets of twins; she is a great mother. Really understanding and not flightly. She let us handle the babies right off.
> 
> Oh, Boers are cool, too! There are not many where I am. Mostly, there are Pygmys and some dairy breeds.


Oh my bad! That's great that she lets you handle them!

Oh Boers are great! I was actually looking for Angoras to cross.. Came into contact with some Chasmeres.. No Angoras yet.. Do you have to clip the Angoras? Or sheer them? Not familiar with fiber goats, or sheep.  Just the meat ones. Here's my buck as a buckling =) :


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

They're so cute! Geez! So dang cute.

Congratulations!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A friend of mine breeds Boers, and I've been over to play with the babies. They're so cute, but can be pesty as heck. 

She sells the bucks for meat, and the does generally go to other breeders to add variety to their bloodlines. 

I like that she has goats, so I get all of the fun and none of the headache! :lol:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Aw, they are sooo cute!!! I have always wanted a goat for a pet, I even have a name picked out: I would call it Abigail.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Oh my bad! That's great that she lets you handle them!
> 
> Oh Boers are great! I was actually looking for Angoras to cross.. Came into contact with some Chasmeres.. No Angoras yet.. Do you have to clip the Angoras? Or sheer them? Not familiar with fiber goats, or sheep.  Just the meat ones. Here's my buck as a buckling =) :


haha don't worry about it! :wink:

Yeah, they need to be shorn twice a year; this is done every six months, so April and October. I didn't know ANYTHING about Angora goats until this lady was getting rid of most of hers and she wanted us to take Ruby. I work at a Rugworks where we make woven and punch needle rugs from local sheep and goat wool, so I will have a output for the wool from them. Thanks guys, they are great! I am really falling for them.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep, and then it turns into an obsession! XD, mine went from 4H project to new breeding business. Hahaha.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Sooooooo cute! I want a goat sooo bad!

PS- I have the same glasses as you, lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> There is nothing cuter than a baby goat.
> 
> Adorable pictures.


Completely agree. I've been around so many baby animals, but baby goats have a personality that just makes all the difference. Nothing is more fun.

Super cute babies, congrats! Makes me miss my goats so much.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Great pictures. I just love kids, they always have this slightly mischievous expression.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh my! What a gorgeous little thing! I would so love to have a few goats one day...


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my god they are TOO cute! I don't think I've ever seen a baby goat - they are just little gems! I love the white!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

My Beau said:


> Sooooooo cute! I want a goat sooo bad!
> 
> PS- I have the same glasses as you, lol


 
Beau, that is too funny! :lol: I love them so much...a total converse fan here.

Thanks everyone for the comments! They are going to be leaving for their new home within the next coulple weeks, I just got the deposit to hold them yesterday. I will definantly be sad to see them go, but they will be going to a place where they will be loved and appreciated.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

My previous high school came complete with a farm in the middle of the city ;P

They had a lot of farm animals, including goats. I never really liked them /:
Not that little kids aren't cute, I just didn't like the breed. (Boer)


That said, I LOVE your little goat family 
I like that yours are a fibre breed (soft coats  ) rather than a meat breed (with wiry ick coats)


----------

